

German teen Shouryya Ray solves 300-year-old mathematical riddle posed by Newton - euroclydon
http://www.news.com.au/breaking-news/world/german-teen-shouryya-ray-solves-300-year-old-mathematical-riddle-posed-by-sir-isaac-newton/story-e6frfkui-1226368490521

======
euroclydon
The story is developing.

Math.StackExchange is following it here:
[http://math.stackexchange.com/questions/150242/teenager-
solv...](http://math.stackexchange.com/questions/150242/teenager-solves-
newton-dynamics-problem-where-is-the-paper)

